# My home brew wax..... With a little help from Auto Finesse



## Ns1980

"My Home Brew…….with a little help from Auto Finesse!!"

*

I've been an avid observer of the home brew threads on the forum ever since the creation of the category here - enjoying seeing what everyone comes up with - both the good and the bad! In the last year or so, I'd been tempted to jump in and try it myself, but had been hesitant due to the variety of ingredients needed, plus they can be difficult to buy. I toyed with the idea of buying a Dodo home brew kit, but never bought, and have played around with mashing up samples and dregs of waxes I own. These have been pretty good on occasion, but never gave me the sense of 'creating' my own wax.

*

Having discussed the idea with a group of friends - who also haven't quite stepped into the home brew world - we decided to try and get a unique wax made for our little group. We wanted something fairly decent, but more importantly, made to our spec.

*

At this point I put up my hand, and said I'd look into it. So I contacted a good friend of mine, James at Auto Finesse, for some guidance. He was more than happy to help, and suggested we could create a wax the next time I was passing his way.

*

So we discussed what we all wanted - mainly on colour and scent - within the group of friends. It was decided we wanted it to be a bit of a celebration of the season we're approaching. All sorts of colours of wax were discussed - reds, silvers, golds, greens, alongside a variety of scents - mulled wine, Christmas tree, chocolate orange, brandy (!) and so forth. It was quite a good debate, with everyone having their preferences. The wax itself was never one we were overly specific about - we just wanted something pretty good, within a short space of time.

*

We decided on a light green wax, with a minty scent - so I checked if James could help get hold of the colouring and scent - which of course he could! The only thing he asked me to get was pots for the wax - so we chose a nice clear glass jar with a black lid.

*

So, wax blending day arrived and I reported to AF HQ, with the jars!

*



*

James suggested we could use one of his better prototype recipes - known simply by number. He showed me a pour of the wax, and it was a superb texture - it just needed colour and scent! He had a MASSIVE selection of prototypes!

*



*

So we headed to his experimental kitchen which he'd laid out ready for me: Wax melter, scales, measuring jars, wax ingredients, and plenty of bottles of potions on the shelf (naturally he asked me not to photograph them!).

*





*

We weighed out the ingredients in the pre-defined ratio from his recipe (plus a tweak or two along the way) and got the process started - I only had the afternoon there so needed as long as possible for the waxes to cool before driving home.

*



*



*



*



*

Once the colour was added.

*



*



*

The jars were laid out ready for the pour, so once decanted into a jug, we primed the jars by filling them to around 10-15% full.

*



*



*

This was then allowed to cool. The room was quite minty smelling at this stage!!

*



*



*

Followed by filling to around 90%.

*



*



*

The jars were then topped up, and left to cool.

*

You may be wondering why we did a staged pour. It all stems from a conversation I'd had with James during the time I was mixing a wax at home. I struggled to get the wax to cool without cracking, and he suggested a staggered pour process would nullify this issue. And he was right!

*

We had a play with some dregs of wax - and applied it to the trusty AF Mini bonnet - something you would have seen them bring to shows, including Waxstock. It spread really nicely - being fairly oily - and didn't cure super quick which will make it very usable.

*



*



*



*

I needed to allow quite some time for the wax to cool before leaving - so I had a good catch up with James, Sian and Simon - and got to see some of their products being manufactured and bottled up. It's quite some operation at AF HQ!

*

So, having had a superb experience, and some excellent guidance from James on the wax, it was time to go. I had my precious cargo and headed home.

*



*



*

And the cooled wax at home -

*



*



*

*

All in all - I'm really really pleased - as are my friends who will also get a pot.

*

THANK YOU so much to James and his team for all their help!

*


----------



## Goodylax

Cool :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Very Interesting read. Thats what I really like about james and the team. They are allways willing to help no matter what it is. Waxs lool great. Looks like mint rims wheel wax.


----------



## Brophy

Great read and great to see the AF team helping out  
Just need some nice custom labels for the lids


----------



## Ns1980

Brophy said:


> Great read and great to see the AF team helping out
> Just need some nice custom labels for the lids


Thanks!

We might just have the labels sorted


----------



## MEH4N

Very nice. Do AF do open/training days at their HQ then?


----------



## Natalie

I enjoy the homebrew threads but it's interesting seeing the more industrial side to it as well.
Very kind of AF to allow you to do this, did you have to sign a disclaimer promising not to steal trade secrets


----------



## Blueberry

Very interesting read. Loved seeing the process of the wax bring made. One day I will have to give this a go myself :thumbup:


----------



## JBirchy

Looks amazing Nick, great write up and the process looks superb! Certainly an impressive set up down at AF HQ by the looks of things, and would love to hear how the wax performs!


----------



## Leemack

Very good

Looks great !


----------



## Soul Hudson

Lovely to see as the inner workings of these magnificent centers of creation. Beats stealing the wifes best bowls for mixing.

Wax looks great though I'm not a fan of the colour. Ha. 

Next step - world domination.


----------



## Matt.

A great write up there Nick. It's also nice to see an insight into AF HQ and their 'kitchen'.

If I had the time I'd love to have a go at a home brew.

Also nice to see no cracking from the cooling stage :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

what a great experience


nevr been bothered about making my own until now


results look great!


what are you calling it?


----------



## Short1e

Nice work Nick and The AF team :thumb:

Lovely beads from the wax too…


----------



## Ns1980

MEH4N said:


> Very nice. Do AF do open/training days at their HQ then?


Not usually, no. I'm just lucky to be friends with James, who invited me down.


----------



## Guru

Nice narration, and indeed an experience in itself.

Very kind of AF to extend their help like this. Kudos to them.


----------



## JayOW

Its great to see a big comapany helping people out like this.

Its also great to see they use the same fragrance oils that i do lol.


----------



## Ns1980

Obsession Wax said:


> Its great to see a big comapany helping people out like this.
> 
> Its also great to see they use the same fragrance oils that i do lol.


The whole idea, from start, to pour was only a week. This meant James had to source me the scent through a fairly mainstream / off-the-shelf source as opposed to being anything bespoke. It's a really nice smell though, and we got the amount just right to ensure it remains quite subtle.


----------



## id_doug

Great write up and really good seeing how a car wax is made. Your a lucky boy Nick getting to have a one on one session :thumb:


----------



## Clyde

Good write up and yet again shows why people warm to AF


----------



## Ns1980

Junior Bear said:


> what a great experience
> 
> nevr been bothered about making my own until now
> 
> results look great!
> 
> what are you calling it?


It was great fun - I kind of want to do more now!

Down to a short list of names luckily - it's one of the hardest parts of the process lol


----------



## Ns1980

The labels have now been finalised.... So the completed article is edging closer!


----------



## Ns1980

All 9 jars assembled -


----------



## nichol4s

How have I missed this I kept seeing the pots on Instagram and knew nothing great write up and this should also ease the minds of some of the AF doubters this is first hand that they can and do make there own products! 

What's it called nick?


----------



## Ns1980

nichol4s said:


> How have I missed this I kept seeing the pots on Instagram and knew nothing great write up and this should also ease the minds of some of the AF doubters this is first hand that they can and do make there own products!
> 
> What's it called nick?


With the labels arriving tomorrow, all will be disclosed soon enough


----------



## DLGWRX02

Good job, as the saying goes "it's not what you know its who you know". Ide love to have the know how and time to put my own together especially as I seem to go through so much of it.


----------



## rtjc

This is great! I love this kind of thing. I like a good car wax to feel personal. Where you have some kind of link or nostalgia to it. Very nice of them to help you out and give you the experience. I hope you enjoy your waxes & really enjoy using them


----------



## Ns1980

rtjc said:


> This is great! I love this kind of thing. I like a good car wax to feel personal. Where you have some kind of link or nostalgia to it. Very nice of them to help you out and give you the experience. I hope you enjoy your waxes & really enjoy using them


Thanks Rosco!


----------



## Rowe

loving the colour of this


----------



## ABC Detailing

Nice work, bet that smells good!

When are they getting labelled up?


----------



## Ns1980

ABC Detailing said:


> Nice work, bet that smells good!
> 
> When are they getting labelled up?


This weekend so I'll post some pics when they're done


----------



## nichol4s

Any updates nick?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looking forward to the labels! Looks like a very nice wax too


----------



## Ns1980

Here's one...


----------



## Auto Finesse

Looking good Nick, how are you getting on with the wax its self then?


----------



## Ns1980

Auto Finesse said:


> Looking good Nick, how are you getting on with the wax its self then?


I've had limited testing ability due to weather and time, but I have given it a brief outing.

It spreads surprisingly well for its hard ish texture, during which the scent becomes more obvious. Removal is dead easy, and leaves a lovely gloss.

Beading is pretty tight too!


----------



## supervinnie40

Looks good. Are these going to be sold somewhere? Or are these for your own private collection? With labels looking like that, I'd think they would go on sale.


----------



## Jonnybbad

supervinnie40 said:


> Looks good. Are these going to be sold somewhere? Or are these for your own private collection? With labels looking like that, I'd think they would go on sale.


+1 looks good


----------



## Ns1980

supervinnie40 said:


> Looks good. Are these going to be sold somewhere? Or are these for your own private collection? With labels looking like that, I'd think they would go on sale.


They were made for me and a group of friends, so all have homes. It really was a one off, as I don't plan on making a business of it. Was a fantastic experience though - I've loved the whole process


----------



## id_doug

supervinnie40 said:


> Looks good. Are these going to be sold somewhere? Or are these for your own private collection? With labels looking like that, I'd think they would go on sale.


Agreed, the labels look very nice indeed


----------



## nichol4s

id_doug said:


> Agreed, the labels look very nice indeed


This your handy work Iain? Agreed they do look very good almost professional


----------



## id_doug

May well be  they certainly look a bit better than some of the offerings out there on the market but I might be a little biased :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

id_doug said:


> May well be  they certainly look a bit better than some of the offerings out there on the market but I might be a little biased :thumb:


I'd agree there :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Jar numbers 2 to 9 are being shipped tomorrow and will be with their respective owners by the weekend...


----------



## Natalie

Very professional looking


----------



## Ns1980

The waxes are arriving with their new owners today.... So expect to see the odd picture here and on the other social media platforms....


----------



## Matt.

What could this be?


----------



## id_doug

:thumb:


----------



## supervinnie40

Very nice!

Note to self: become very good friends with Ns1980


----------



## Blueberry




----------



## JBirchy

Nick was also kind enough to send a pot of this to me too. I'm very grateful as it's a special thing to have! The smell is gorgeous, like the soft spearmint chew sweets I used to have as a kid!



I love it! The wax will get its first outing early next year on my new Mk7 Golf GTI when it arrives!

Thanks again Nick! :thumb:

JB


----------



## Natalie

Another here lucky enough to get one of these waxes.
Huge thanks to Nick for arranging this and of course AF.


----------



## Inge

Looks nice with the label on. Lucky you's who have a jar!


----------



## danwel

Looks awesome got be happy with that


----------



## rtjc

Very nice, You lucky gits having a nice unique wax to use. Jon, looking forward to seeing your MK7 GTi. We had a MK6 in the family and I loved it. To say I wanted it was an understatement 

P.S Really loving the personalised labels you've done, they look great


----------



## nichol4s

Only thing I want to know now is what the blurred out bit??


----------



## id_doug

nichol4s said:


> Only thing I want to know now is what the blurred out bit??


That would be telling!  it's nothing special to be honest


----------



## nichol4s

id_doug said:


> That would be telling!  it's nothing special to be honest


I think I know what this says, could be very wrong but I have a sneaky feeling


----------



## Short1e

Ok ok… You've twisted my arm!!

Here is mine


----------



## id_doug

nichol4s said:


> I think I know what this says, could be very wrong but I have a sneaky feeling


Give it a crack if you like? :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Thread revival! 

Just a quick one for the guys who have pots, how are you getting on with it, application/removal and durability wise? be interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Natalie

Not yet  waiting for the weather to warm up a bit so I can get everything stripped off before applying it.


----------



## MEH4N

Auto Finesse said:


> Thread revival!
> 
> Just a quick one for the guys who have pots, how are you getting on with it, application/removal and durability wise? be interested to hear what you think of it.


Applied in December - Only one layer to test on the roof.


Picture from last week so 5 weeks on and still not washed and driven daily.


A very hard wax to apply especially as it was cold day. Just wouldnt spread well with a waxybox applicator so applied by hand and spread like butter.

Great wax imo. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Haven't had chance to use mine yet ;(


----------



## Ns1980

I foolishly applied Desire on my roof recently when I'd actually planned to use this wax. Damn it!!


----------



## id_doug

I used mine but it was near zero when I did and was a bit tough to apply and remove. Looking forward to trying it in the summer. Left a good finish though.


----------



## Ns1980

Lovely sharp gloss from the wax!


----------



## fatdazza

Natalie said:


> Not yet  waiting for the weather to warm up a bit so I can get everything stripped off before applying it.


Lol - why can't you just wrap up warm and used the wax. I don't know - too many exhibitionists on here :lol:


----------



## Ns1980

It beads well!


----------



## JBirchy

I was lucky enough to get a pot and I've been saving it for applying to my new car which arrives on Saturday. I'm giving it a new car detail the following weekend so will hopefully be able to update this thread on how it looks on stunning Tornado Red! I can't wait to use it, I do occasionally crack the lid and have whiff, it smells amazing!


----------



## rtjc

Aweome beading action shot Nick! Looks a lovely wax, how I like my beads. Jon, you are going to fall in love with the red, I think it's the richest for wax testing. My MR2 is great for it


----------



## Jdudley90

Seen these pots on instagram but didn't know where they originated from but this explains things. Looks like you had a really interesting time and got a great wax at the end.


----------

